# Question regarding Kindle's stability.



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay, forgive me for posting this, but I have been a little concerned, and I would like some input from others (and honestly, most of the people and responses here seem nicer than on Amazon's forum, LOL).

My father bought a Kindle for me for Christmas.  I am on the brink of sending it back because of some fears I have.  I was wondering if anyone could help answer a few questions or simply discuss this.

One fear I have is that the Kindle is not that sturdy of a device.  I guess what I mean is that it seems that I read a lot of issues that require people to replace the Kindle within the year warranty time frame.  If this happens, does the warranty get extended, or are you under the same warranty?

In addition, I have read cases in which some people had their Kindle break (through no fault of theirs) a few days after the warranty expired.  This obviously worries me.  I know the Kindle has only been around a little over a year, so I'm not sure about the reliablity of the device, as there hasn't been that much time to test whether it lasts well beyond the warranty.  Does anyone have any input on this?  How many people do you know who have had their Kindle break, either before or after the warranty?

My last concern is that if my Kindle does break after the warranty, I will lose all of my books that I have purchased on it.  I realize I could buy another Kindle, but honestly, I'm not sure I could afford it.  If that is the case, then any book I purchased will be gone for good.  

Has anyone else experienced these concerns?


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

If it breaks after warranty you can buy a new one for I believe $159.  They don't charge you full price for the replacement.  If all you have on it are amazon downloaded books then yes you will lose them if you don't replace the kindle due to the DRM on the books.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Only a few folks have had their Kindles past the one year warrenty. I have read a few posts about them breaking at Amazon but not that many. Remember, people posting on boards tend to either love what theya re posting about or hate what they are posting about. Many of the "My Kindle broke" posts have been people who knocked them off of tables, put a heavy item on them, had a dog eat them, or something along those lines. There have been a few posts saying that something just went wrong with their Kindle after the warrenty expired but I have a feeling that those are the exception and not the rule. In all cases, Amazon has given the customer the oppertunity to replace the broken Kindle with a new one for $180. There is no way to know how long Amazon will continue this practice.

If you buy a Kindle book from Amazon it can only be read on the Kindle. So if you were to break your Kindle and choose not to replace it, you would not be able to read those books. Any book that you download for free from any number of sites, will be available in other e-book formats. I understand that there are other websites that you can buy books in non-Kindle format and reformat for the Kindle. I would guess that those can be read on another e-reader device.

When I received my Kindle, I was worried about how much I would like it because I enjoyed reading the dead tree books. Then I held it, smiled, and read like a fiend. I have not picked up a dead tree book since October 1, when my Kindle arrived, and I can't think of a reason to pick up a dead tree book. To me, the Kindle is natural, comfortbale, and easy to use. I love carrying all my books with me, being able to change books easily, and not having to worry about going to the store to pick up new books or what to do with my old books. You do not seem to be having that type of experience or even something close to that.

I have read your posts over at Amazon and not responded there. The way I read your posts, you are trying to convince yourself to keep the Kindle or maybe move to the Sony E-Book. Based on what you have posted there and the fact that you have had the Kindle for almost a month now and are still worried about it, I would say that the Kindle (or any e-book reader) is not for you. You like the feel of a book, you like collecting books, you enjoy going to the used book store.  The other option is that you are so over thinking this that you are not able to enjoy your Kindle.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I've had my Kindle since mid-October, 2008 and have not had a minute of trouble with it. And I read hours a day, every day, on it.

I don't know how many thousands of Kindles have been sold yet. But I have a feeling you will be hearing of all the ones that people had problems with, and not hear much about those like me who never have a problem.

With the Kindle being such an expensive electronic device, I did get a warranty from Square Trade for three years. It covers everything, even if I drop it out of my own sheer carelessness and break it.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I would take into consideration, the vast number of Kindles sold, and then compare it to the number of alleged broken or damaged Kindles. I have had my Kindle since October 2008 and have had no problems. I've ordered my sister one also. 

Amazon will replace the Kindle at no charge if the problem is not user related. If it is user related, then the replacement fee is $180, I think. I'm not sure about the continuation of the warranty versus a new  warranty. Their Customer Service Department is outstanding so if you have any questions, give them a call.

Most Kindle owners keep their Kindles in a cover for added protection. I rarely take mine out except to change covers.

I wouldn't trade my Kindle for any amount of money.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I think that its just like any electronic device. Thousands are sold and some will break early, some later, some after the warranty is up and some will go on forever. There have been an awful lot of these sold and most people are not gonna get on a message board just to say theyve had theirs for a long time and everythings fine. The ones who post are usually the ones with problems and there are a few of those but not as many as you'd think with the amount amazon has sold and if there were major problems with the kindle. The same thing happens with cars and everything else electronic or with moving parts. Everything breaks at some point eventually so you always take a risk when buying things. The choice is yours but after having my kindle for awhile i absolutely love it and if anything did go wrong id get it replaced in a heartbeat.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have not had any trouble at all with my Kindle. I also got insurance through Square Trade.com for accidental damage or device failure. It isn't expensive at all. If you have that many concerns I suggest you get insurance.

I can not think of ONE reason I would return my Kindle. It is a great reading device with awesome features, WN and the dictionary being two of my favorite. I can't think of any other device that brings me as much enjoyment on a daily basis as my Kindle.

Please go to *The Intro/Welcome Thread * and tell us more about yourself.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

ProfCrash,

Thanks for the response, and thanks for being so kind (thanks to everyone else for being kind, as well).

I am having  hard time, and I am at a time right now where many factors are playing into this, which make it even harder.

For example, I have a baby on the way, so my office (where I have kept my three bookshelves full of books) is being converted to a nursery.  Obviously, then, I am losing most of my room for books, and I will have to pack up many of them.  With the Kindle, I am virtually unlimited in how many I can have.  Obviously, with a baby coming, I will not have as much time to read, though, so I'm hesitant to keep a device that is so expensive if I'm not going to be able to use it that much.  

As with anything, there are great aspects of the Kindle, and there are aspects that are not so great.  I never expected to have a device with no cons.  LOL  I also don't normally have such a hard time making a decision like this.  This is the first time, actually, that I have gone back and forth this much.  Every time I make a decision, I feel like it is wrong, no matter which way I choose.  LOL

I did decide that it is Kindle or no e-reader for me.  I don't particularly care for the Sony.  The few benefits (such as size and cost) don't really outweigh the other benefits of Kindle (searchability, etc).  

I may be overthinking it.  That's very possible.  

Thanks for the input.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

To those who have suggested the Square Trade warranty, I am past having the Kindle for 30 days, so I cannot purchase it now.  Oh, well.

I also do realize that you take a risk with any purchase.  Obviously the more money something costs, the more of a risk you take.  What to do?  LOL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> ProfCrash,
> 
> Thanks for the response, and thanks for being so kind (thanks to everyone else for being kind, as well).
> 
> ...


I think with your situation this is a decision that only *you* can make. Good luck and congrats on the new baby! I would think if you aren't comfortable keeping it and you are feeling guilty you should return it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> To those who have suggested the Square Trade warranty, I am past having the Kindle for 30 days, so I cannot purchase it now. Oh, well.
> 
> I also do realize that you take a risk with any purchase. Obviously the more money something costs, the more of a risk you take. What to do? LOL


You can still get Square Trade for device failure but not for accidental.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> To those who have suggested the Square Trade warranty, I am past having the Kindle for 30 days, so I cannot purchase it now. Oh, well.
> 
> I also do realize that you take a risk with any purchase. Obviously the more money something costs, the more of a risk you take. What to do? LOL


I see that you got it for a gift. That puts you way ahead of alot of people cause you didnt have that initial big investment. So all your really talking about is buying books for it and kindle books are cheaper than paperback, plus there are just so many bargain priced and free books out there both new and classics that its hard to go wrong.


----------



## Dallas (Jan 25, 2009)

thejackylking said:


> If it breaks after warranty you can buy a new one for I believe $159. They don't charge you full price for the replacement. If all you have on it are amazon downloaded books then *yes you will lose them if you don't replace the kindle due to the DRM on the books.*


Hi, I'm new to the forum and am waiting on my Kindle and find this an interesting topic. Am I correct in my assumption that if something should happen to my kindle and I either buy a new one or have a replacement furnished to me by Amazon that I will be able to re-download the books I previously purchashed through Amazon? I thought I read on another thread that up to six Kindles (registered in the same family or email address) could share books purchased through Amazon. Is this correct. I usually avoid extend warranties but might consider one on this device. Previously I have only purchased extended warrranties on big screen High Def televisions and have recouped my investment many times over on repairs to the sets.

Thank you for any clarification you can give me on this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> To those who have suggested the Square Trade warranty, I am past having the Kindle for 30 days, so I cannot purchase it now. Oh, well.


Wouldn't that also put you past the "return" date?



> I also do realize that you take a risk with any purchase. Obviously the more money something costs, the more of a risk you take. What to do? LOL


I think you are worrying too much about something that most likely will not happen. Are you enjoying reading on the Kindle now?

Congrats on the baby. It's a lot easier to read to a baby in your arms with the Kindle. One-handed reading of a dtb is very difficult. There are a lot of books available for Kindle that you can read to the baby such as Mother Goose.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Dallas said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and am waiting on my Kindle and find this an interesting topic. Am I correct in my assumption that if something should happen to my kindle and I either buy a new one or have a replacement furnished to me by Amazon that I will be able to re-download the books I previously purchashed through Amazon? I thought I read on another thread that up to six Kindles (registered in the same family or email address) could share books purchased through Amazon. Is this correct. I usually avoid extend warranties but might consider one on this device. Previously I have only purchased extended warrranties on big screen High Def televisions and have recouped my investment many times over on repairs to the sets.
> 
> Thank you for any clarification you can give me on this.


Amazon keeps all your book purchases in your media library so you can download them all again at any time. No problem. But you might want to keep copies of all the free books you get either on your computer or on a SD Card so you wont lose them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats on the baby! I saw that you were thinking of a diaper bag for your Kindle carrying case. If you go to the accessories board here I think you might find osme advice on inexpensive but nice looking Kindle bags for men that you can use before your baby is born.

I love my Kindle. I know that I will eventually have to replace it because it is an electronic device. I figure the money I am saving on books will more the cover the replacement cost when that time comes. Given the stories I have heard of Kindles surviving falls and other accidents makes me think that it will be a while before I have to worry about replacing the Kindle. That said, there are folks here who have come up with some nice ways of saving money for their books (and a possible replacement fund). The most common is saving loose change. When the jar is full, bring it to a coinstar machine were you can cash it in for an Amazon.com gift certificate. This way you get the full amount of money (there is no transaction fee if you get one of the gift certificates) and you can use that money for buying your books or anything else you might need on Amazon.

At least one person is paying themselves for laundry. They set up a jar next to the laundry machine and put in the money they would use at a laundry mat in a jar. The money then is used for purchasing books on Amazon.

Most folks have been asking for Amazon.com gift certificates for special occassions. I know I received $150 worth of gift certificates for Christmas this year. 

Another possibility is to set aside the difference that you would have paid for a dead tree book and the Kindle book. It should add up to a decent amount of money pretty quickly.

If you get creative, I think you will find that the money for a replacement is not so tough to find if you need to replace the Kindle. 

Here is my question for you, are you enjoying reading on the Kindle? If you are then stop worrying about it breaking and enjoy reading on your Kindle. If you are not enjoying reading on it, then it is not for you. If you decide to keep it, keep it in a safe place and treat it like you would any expensive electronic device. You should be ok.


----------



## Dallas (Jan 25, 2009)

Lizzy said:


> Amazon keeps all your book purchases in your media library so you can download them all again at any time. No problem. But you might want to keep copies of all the free books you get either on your computer or on a SD Card so you wont lose them.


Thanks, that's a great idea on storing the free books on an SD card. I'll definitely do that.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Wouldn't that also put you past the "return" date?


No. I got it during the Christmas time frame, so I have a few more days (until Jan. 31).



> I think you are worrying too much about something that most likely will not happen. Are you enjoying reading on the Kindle now?


Yes and no. I like it, but I love books. It's an issue right now over whether I can be satisfied with the Kindle until I can get a bigger house, and therefore have more room for books. LOL



> Congrats on the baby. It's a lot easier to read to a baby in your arms with the Kindle. One-handed reading of a dtb is very difficult. There are a lot of books available for Kindle that you can read to the baby such as Mother Goose.
> 
> Let us know what you decide.


Thanks, and I will.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I knew within the first 24 hours that I had my kindle that there would be no going back to life without it.  If you've already had it for over a month and are still wavering on whether keep it or not, an e-reader may not be the thing for you?  Its all about what you think and feel.  But also take into account the fact that you are losing space in which to physically keep books.  So you can keep the kindle and buy and keep all the books you want, you can buy dead tree books and sell them back to a used book store, or you can rent books from the library.  It's all about whats right for you.  I will tell you that my husband love my kindle for the simple fact that there are no longer books lying all over the house, and he no longer has to find of make more space so that I can keep them all.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

rla1996 said:


> I knew within the first 24 hours that I had my kindle that there would be no going back to life without it. If you've already had it for over a month and are still wavering on whether keep it or not, an e-reader may not be the thing for you? Its all about what you think and feel. But also take into account the fact that you are losing space in which to physically keep books. So you can keep the kindle and buy and keep all the books you want, you can buy dead tree books and sell them back to a used book store, or you can rent books from the library. It's all about whats right for you. I will tell you that my husband love my kindle for the simple fact that there are no longer books lying all over the house, and he no longer has to find of make more space so that I can keep them all.


Good points regarding space. My wife only wishes that I would stop buying hard copies. Even with the Kindle, however, I would still buy hard copies of some (if not many) books that I really like.

By the way, thanks to everyone for helping dialogue with me. To some it may seem stupid to even bring up questions like this (as personal of a decision as it is), but dialoguing helps me work through the decision and sort out my thoughts/feelings, so thanks.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't have a Kindle yet, but I think the pro's outweigh the con's for me.  I love books and I love to read, but they just take up so much room.  With the Kindle I will be able to have my whole library with me all the time!  This is the best thing for me because I read according to my moods.  Sometimes I want something really in depth and others something light and easy.  Being able to have all options open to me without searching through boxes and shelves of books is just amazing!  I also like that Kindle books are less expensive and there are so many e-books that are available for free.

I have been going through all of my books and only keeping the ones that I will re-read and are not available yet on Kindle.  I believe that with the popularity of the Kindle and other e-readers that more books will automatically become available and this is only the beginning.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I was told one time by a person whom I greatly honored for his self worth -

"no matter what decision you make, you have made the right one, because YOU made it.  Don't second guess yourself,  just move forward"

best of luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

> Question regarding Kindle's stability.


The stories about Vampyre's Kindle ending up in a high tower with a sniper rifle and shooting 16 people are largely exaggerated. It was, in fact, shooting pigeons.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The stories about Vampyre's Kindle ending up in a high tower with a sniper rifle and shooting 16 people are largely exaggerated. It was, in fact, shooting pigeons.


Too funny BJ!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Kindle stability, would also depend on how you store the Kindle. If not in use, keep it in the case/cover (in my case both) to protect from potential falls. Its a rule that I have for my K and so far its come in handy from clumsy brothers, sticky fingered infant cousins, and keep-awaying playing treat searching and hyper puppies. (my dog goes through my bags looking for treats...my K is usually in the same purse as the treats)


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Kindle stability, would also depend on how you store the Kindle. If not in use, keep it in the case/cover (in my case both) to protect from protential falls. Its a rule that I have for my K and so far its come in handy from clumsy brothers, sticky fingered infant cousins, and keep-awaying playing treat searching and hyper puppies. (my dog goes through my bags looking for treat...my K is usually in the same purse as the treats)


So keeping it chained to the radiator in the basement won't make it more stable?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I







my public library.... My husband and I went yesterday, between the two of us picked up 9 books and 1 CD. The place was really hopping, and the parking lot was almost full.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Another thing to consider is if you're buying hard copies now, you might be able to save money in the long run with the kindle, since kindle books are (typically) cheaper than the hardcover price.  Unless you're getting them from yard sales or used book stores.

I would have loved to have a kindle when my kids were babies.  Some nights I was up all night holding them and it would have been outstanding to be able to read with one hand.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The stories about Vampyre's Kindle ending up in a high tower with a sniper rifle and shooting 16 people are largely exaggerated. It was, in fact, shooting pigeons.


All of that is just a cover story to hide what really happened. I can't say much but it involved a full moon, fur and a destroyed decalgirl skin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Still not entirely stable.

Perhaps a case of too much Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Is a case too much?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Is a case too much?


NEVER


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

1. Yes you will be able to re-download books purchased from Amazon.  Amazon keeps a copy of all purchased books on their servers so that you can download and re-download any time you want.

2.  Yes up to 6 Kindles all registered to the same Amazon account can share any Amazon purchased book.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> Obviously, with a baby coming, I will not have as much time to read, though, so I'm hesitant to keep a device that is so expensive if I'm not going to be able to use it that much.


Actually, you may be able to read more with a Kindle than a DTB. You only need one hand to read with a Kindle, and if you nurse you'll always have one hand free.  [Added later: Sorry, I thought you were a woman when I posted this, but you obviously won't be nursing.  Still, it's a lot easier to read one-handed no matter what else you're doing with the baby.]

I bought both my mother and I Kindles in mid-July, have not had one iota of trouble with either of them. My mom's did freeze up shortly after I gave it to her, but a paper clip in the reset hole fixed that right away. I have 288 books on my Kindle right now (Kindle memory and SD card) and wouldn't trade it for the world. I have gone on the first trips in my life where I didn't carry a suitcase full of books with me...that freedom alone is worth it to me.

I will probably buy the insurance, though. For $49 for three years it's hardly worth it not to. [Added later: And now I see that I'm not in the time frame, since I bought mine in July. I'll still check it out, though.]

Sharyn


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

YouKneeK said:


> When I was in my early 20's, not long after I'd moved out on my own and still needed to be really careful with money, I discovered the public library. I'd never paid much attention to it before, but I found out that the public library was really awesome! Even though I lived in an itsy bitsy town with a very small selection of books, my library was connected to a very large network of libraries. I could browse their catalog online, find books I wanted to read, type in my library card #, and tell them to deliver those books to my library. They did all of this for free, and I went through hundreds of books this way. I read far more books than I'd ever have been able to read if I'd been purchasing my own. I had free access to a practically infinite number of books, and I could try different types of books that I wasn't sure I'd like without having to worry about wasting my money.
> 
> So I guess what I'm trying to say is this: If you prefer DTB's, and you want to save money for bigger concerns such as a bigger house and the extra expenses that a baby will bring, you might want to check out your local library if you aren't already familiar with its services. Ask them some questions and see if they offer interlibrary loan like mine did. If so, you could save a lot of money by reading most of your books for free and buying only the really special ones for yourself to keep. And as a bonus, you'd be reading them in the format you prefer. You could even take it a step further and make a rule for yourself that you have to put a certain amount of money aside in an interest bearing savings account every time you read a book from the library. Then, instead of paying Amazon for books, you'd be paying yourself and you'd start accumulating money toward your long term goals.
> 
> Sorry for the long post. I don't know if this will help you at all, or if it's even relevant, but I thought I'd offer my perspective. Good luck with your decision!


Thanks for the input. I thought about that, but I live in a small(er) town, and the interlibrary loan system only looks like it connects to other small libraries. That said, I don't have a wide selection that way.

As far as liking DTBs, I do. Perhaps I am just antiquated and refusing to conform to the new digital age, but I really like actually holding a book. Could that change? Sure. I have not used the Kindle for more than about a month off and on. While that seems like a long time, it isn't nearly long enough. (I've been reading DTBs for many years, and I haven't even had the time to explore all of the Kindle's features. LOL).

Perhaps I haven't given it enough time. Maybe I'll conform. LOL


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

sharyn said:


> Actually, you may be able to read more with a Kindle than a DTB. You only need one hand to read with a Kindle, and if you nurse you'll always have one hand free.


That would be an interesting trick, since I'm a guy. LOL



> I bought both my mother and I Kindles in mid-July, have not had one iota of trouble with either of them. My mom's did freeze up shortly after I gave it to her, but a paper clip in the reset hole fixed that right away. I have 288 books on my Kindle right now (Kindle memory and SD card) and wouldn't trade it for the world. I have gone on the first trips in my life where I didn't carry a suitcase full of books with me...that freedom alone is worth it to me.


If only I traveled more. I only travel maybe once a year for a few days. I'm thinking the Kindle could save room in my house, though. I just have to get over my love of holding a book. LOL


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

To those who were wondering, I decided to keep the Kindle.  

I may switch back to DTBs once I get a bigger house, but for the time being, I just don't have room for more books.  

It may break, but it may not.  I guess that's the risk I will have to take.  I have a year to have it replaced, and if I get the other insurance (though I don't know much about it), I would have some coverage (though I'm not sure how much) for a few more years.  Any more input on that would be great.

I also get free classics and free Christian classics from a few websites, so that's nice.  

I read a lot of Christian books, and unfortunately, the Kindle market for that isn't that large yet (especially the kind I read).  I think that out of 220,000 (roughly) books, Kindle has about 8,000 Christian ones.  I have sent e-mails to several publishers requesting that they make other books available, and I hope they do.  

Thanks for the input everyone.

Martin


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Email the publishers that you like and let them know you are interested in reading their books on the Kindle. There is a topic in the book corner where you can post links to Amazon for DTBs that you want on the Kindle and folks go and click on them for you. There is a topic for Christian literature in the Book Corner as well, you might find a few new books to read there.

Finally, there is a small group of folks reading the One Year Bible together. Feel free to join the group!

I hope you are happy with your decision. My suggestion, save your change and get yourself a nice Kindle Cover. It will help to protect your Kindle and will make it feel more like a nicely bound DTB. I have used both the m-edge and Oberon. They both work very nicely. I prefer my Oberon but that is because it feels so wonderful and is beautiful. The m-edge is less expensive then the Oberon and works very nicely.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad you reached a decision!  As far as your Kindle breaking I think that is a chance we take with an i-Pod, new TV, Zune, computer...any new electronic, gadget or appliance you buy there is a risk it will break.

We do have a Christian Fiction Thread as ProfCash mentioned in *The Book Corner* and feel free to join us in reading the One Year Bible.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> To those who were wondering, I decided to keep the Kindle.


Darn - I was just going to suggest that you NOT keep it. I was even going to kindly provide my address so you could ship it to me instead.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Darn - I was just going to suggest that you NOT keep it. I was even going to kindly provide my address so you could ship it to me instead.


Ship, no. Sell, perhaps. LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Good for you.  I'll second the suggestion to get a nice, leather cover.  I have the Tuff-Luv because I wanted something that I could prop on a table.  However, the Oberon does open more like a book, and you'll probably like that one better.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> Darn - I was just going to suggest that you NOT keep it. I was even going to kindly provide my address so you could ship it to me instead.
> 
> ~~~
> Ship, no. Sell, perhaps. LOL


Make him an offer he can't refuse....


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I see a decapitated horse in someone's future.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> To those who were wondering, I decided to keep the Kindle.
> 
> I may switch back to DTBs once I get a bigger house, but for the time being, I just don't have room for more books.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you decided to keep it. I don't think you will regret it.


----------

